

Deploying Stuff With Git - Mithaldu
http://babyl.dyndns.org/techblog/entry/git-deployment

======
alexknowshtml
Or, if you don't want to spend all day configuring your deployments, you can
use a tool like <http://beanstalkapp.com> to host and deploy your code. We
deploy via FTP/SFTP to multiple servers/environments with a single click, and
coming soon we'll be allowing you to run SSH commands as deployments, making
complex operations super easy & repeatable.

